# Fehler in Vhosts (3.0.0.6)



## Quest (21. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hab da ein kleines Problem.
Auf meiner frischen ISPconfig3 Installation auf dem frischen Debian-Server habe ich schon mal einige Benutzerkonten und Domains vorbereitet, die demnächst dorthin umgezogen werden.
Die erste Domain zeigt auch bereits auf meinen Server.

Der eingetragene DocRoot, in dem ich auch per FTP lande ist 
/var/clients/client0/web14

Wenn ich jetzt dort etwas im web-Verzeichnis ändere hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die ausgegebene Seite.
Also habe ich rumprobiert und die standard-index.html der vorbereiteten Konten editiert. So habe ich herausgefunden, dass Apache das Verzeichnis eines anderen Kunden aufruft:
/var/clients/client0/web5

Was ist da schief gegangen? Wie könnte ich das beheben?

Gruß, Michael

[EDIT]

Hab da grad was Interessantes gesehen.
Nach einem /etc/init.d/apache2 reload bekomm ich das hier auf den Schirm:
[Thu Aug 21 08:33:11 2008] [warn] VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
[Thu Aug 21 08:33:11 2008] [warn] VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
[Thu Aug 21 08:33:11 2008] [warn] VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
[Thu Aug 21 08:33:11 2008] [warn] VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
[Thu Aug 21 08:33:11 2008] [warn] VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
[Thu Aug 21 08:33:11 2008] [warn] VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80 overlaps with VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive

Ich habe 7 vHosts eingerichtet. den ersten übernimmt er wohl, den Rest überspringt er.

Und das ist ein Auszug aus einem vHost:
<VirtualHost 78.46.85.41:80>
    DocumentRoot /var/clients/client0/web14/web
    ServerName paxdei.de
        ServerAdmin webmaster@paxdei.de
        ErrorLog /var/clients/client0/web14/log/error.log

        ErrorDocument 400 /error/invalidSyntax.html
        ErrorDocument 401 /error/authorizationRequired.html
        ErrorDocument 403 /error/forbidden.html
        ErrorDocument 404 /error/fileNotFound.html
        ErrorDocument 405 /error/methodNotAllowed.html
        ErrorDocument 500 /error/internalServerError.html
        ErrorDocument 503 /error/overloaded.html

    ServerAlias www.paxdei.de
    # cgi enabled
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/clients/client0/web14/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # ssi enabled
    AddType text/html .shtml
    AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
    # mod_php enabled
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5

</VirtualHost>


----------



## Till (21. Aug. 2008)

Wähle statt der IP bitte ienfach "*" für beide betreffenden Vhosts aus.

Waren auf dem Server schon Webseiten angelegt, bevor Du ISPConfig installiert hast?


----------



## Quest (21. Aug. 2008)

Ach, daher kommt der Eintrag...
Na dann ist alles klar.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------

